# Backyard lizard



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

We got these little guys all over,This one let me get up close,he was on the fence and I walked up to about 3 feet and the zoomed in to boot so got some pretty good detail. He was about 6 inches long,I guess those are scars on the top of his head from fighting over the ladies LOL.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

I love a good lizard picture. 

He looks like a fighter. Maybe the others would stop picking on him if he quit with the blue eye shadow, LOL


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------

